# Lone Star



## Dave Mirek (Jan 23, 2007)

Any updates? All are appreciated


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

All I know follows: 37 dogs back. Amateurs 13; Farmer 8; Trott 8; Erhardt 3, Milligan 3, Edwards 1, Knutson 1,. I do not know which dogs were called back.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

1,2,5,8,9,10,12,14,15,16,20,23,27,28,30,32,34,35,36,36,45,51,57,58,59,6064,67,70,71,72,77,81,83,92,
95


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

.....and Isaac Langerud with 3; 14, 32,72


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Open callbacks to WB 8,9,10,12,14,15,16,20,27,30,32,35,36,48,51,57,59,
60,67,70,71,72,77,81,83,95


----------



## Bar3Ranch (Dec 10, 2008)

Anything on the Q


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

18 back for the water blind, running now


----------



## Bar3Ranch (Dec 10, 2008)

EdA said:


> 18 back for the water blind, running now


Anyone know what dogs are still in the Q? Callbacks for water blind series? Thank you


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

Qbacks

1,4,15,19,27,28,32,33,35,36,38,39,41


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

Anyone have open callbacks to the 4th?
Thanks


----------



## Chris S. (Dec 15, 2004)

*Amateur Callbacks to Water Blind*

Rotation 42, 2, 15, 29

1, 3, 5, 6, 8, 9, 11, 15, 16, 20, 21, 24, 29, 30, 31, 33, 34, 36, 37, 40, 41, 47, 52

23 dogs


----------



## pam ingham (May 3, 2010)

Amateur first and double header Manny ..the Bickley boys!!! 2nd Tubb Russell 3rd Onyx Chris S 4th Hailey Haverstock RJ Lulabelle many jams 4th series was a tough water quad that was the culmination of a very tough Am!! Congrats to all who showed up and played on what turned out to be a very nice weekend!!


----------



## TonyRodgz (Feb 8, 2010)

Any open results????


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Congratulations to Robbie and Manny on a Double Header! WOW.

Thanks to the judges for giving up their weekend.

I want to thank the members of the Lone Star RC for a great trial. They picked up the ball after the Matters retired from running the club, and put on a special trial. Thanks to Robbie and John and Martha Russell for allowing us to use their fabulous grounds. They truly are special! And special thanks to Purina for their help sponsoring the trial and party. Finally, a very special Thanks to Verdell and Jerry Lou Matter for running the Lone Star Club for so many years. The handoff to the new club at the party Sat night was a neat deal, and it was a great time!


----------

